# ? on new inline mz



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

I picked up a new inline MZ recently, planning to start with 3 pellets and 250 gr. sabot...any recommendations on accessory products to go with it to make it easier and for cleaning? Do i need special BP cleaning supplies or will good old Hoppe's #9 work?

I think I will be glad to be done with soapy boiling water for cleaning...?

thx in advance for any input...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

First of all get rid of the pellets and shoot Blackhorn 209. Pellets require cleaning with water and they are a PITA. 209 will allow you to use #9 and clean up is a breeze. Purchase a couple speed loaders and you are set.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Would be nice to know the make and model rifle you bought. A capper to hold the primers is a handy idem to have and carry. Pellets are no great of a handy idem. You could not taylor a load real well with pellets. Your stuck with 30 and 50gr. pellets Many a inline rifle shoots best in the 110 to 120 gr. range for those who really do the testing and are not satified with so so results. Speed loaders or Lanes tubes are handy when shooting loose when afeild. At the range just the powder measure is enough.

 Al


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks so far...will use the powder instead of pellets per your advice...will be easier to tinker with the load and I am used to it from my Hawken days...one load of powder in each pill box...

I bot a 'bare bones' Bone Collector and plan to use just the open sights for now...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yooper, excellent call on the capper/decapper! I made the mistake of thinking I could just put them in and take em out with my fingers. Works ok in 40 degrees, but when it is glove weather is is a no go!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Those T/C rifles are nice but on many the bores are really tight. Don't fight the loading of sabots just go to the MMP sabot web site and order some EZ 3 petel sabots. which brings to mind a real nice heavy duty range rod is real nice to own.

I think Lane sells his tubes on E bay too.

 Al


----------

